# Haunted



## kbsmith (Oct 4, 2015)

I slaughter to hear your sighs
I plunder, beg, and curse
Yet you never bat your eyes.
You, the surveyors of life. Though
you'd kill to make this burden light, 
(reshape, reform, teach them right)
I find the weight it holds is death. 
If not unto oneself
then unto someone else.


----------



## Jcrazy99 (Oct 4, 2015)

I like the ending, it flows nicely. I try to pay attention to how many syllables each line has. I haven't written a poem in a while though. One thing I like about your poem here is its dark, I like dark literature at times. Keep having fun. Good job.


----------



## -xXx- (Oct 4, 2015)

kbsmith said:


> .
> .
> You, the surveyors of life. Though
> .
> .



to whom do you speak?
*checks front of envelope*


----------



## Darkkin (Oct 4, 2015)

Food for thought, this poem.  Not usually one for the abstract, but this one has fluid overlay that allows it to be applied to a plethora of situations and connotations.  Concise and well wrought.  Write on!

- D. the T. of P.B.


----------



## kbsmith (Oct 4, 2015)

> One  thing I like about your poem here is its dark


If it were not for light, darkness would not exist. If it were not for something, nothing would be no option.



> to whom do you speak?


The vices and voices and demons that haunt me. Those that survey my sitting here typing and tell me I'm a fool and a hypocrite.



> plethora of situations and connotations.


It could mean an hundred things, but eighty five of them are morbid.


----------



## -xXx- (Oct 5, 2015)

kbsmith said:


> I'm a fool and a hypocrite.



*substitutes "human"*


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 5, 2015)

kb... this is so siccck.. so, I love it.. adore the twisted tension sliding through the words... don't know... don't really care what it means... I am fascinated..


----------



## Mesafalcon (Oct 5, 2015)

Very interesting choice of words in this one KB, I like your style!

Just the right length for me too.


----------



## kbsmith (Oct 5, 2015)

I destroy all the parts of me, one at a time, to no reward and no joy of others.
It's like I try to delete personalities, then new ones pop up in their place.
You'd have me kill the many different parts of me, because I should only be one.
But, I feel like, with every part of me I try to erase, I am dying. 
If I am not dying, then isn't that part of me now dead? Have I then killed myself? or someone else?


----------



## -xXx- (Oct 6, 2015)

*avoids the block the library is on*


----------

